
Show HN: Free Bootstrap 4 Login/Register Forms - attacomsian
https://wireddots.com/products/login-register-forms
======
lecarore
What is the point of this ^^?

------
romanovcode
\- I see only one form

\- It's not good to begin with :(

~~~
attacomsian
Here is registration form -->
[https://wireddots.metalogicssoft.com/components/login-
regist...](https://wireddots.metalogicssoft.com/components/login-
register/register.html)

